# I valori!



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

I Valori per una persona possono essere considerati come delle: CONVINZIONI MOLTO PROFONDE, o delle CREDENZE MOLTO FORTI, cioè tutto ciò che è importante per noi.
Essi rappresentano ciò che è Bene per noi, ciò che è Giusto, ciò che è Sublime fare, dire, pensare per noi e per gli altri, al contrario ciò che si distacca dai Valori, il loro polo opposto è ciò che è male, ciò che è sbagliato, ciò che è infimo fare, dire o pensare.

Ogni nostra azione quindi, come ogni nostro comportamento, parole, pensieri o meglio le nostre scelte riguardo a ciò che vogliamo fare, dire, o comportarci, dipende soprattutto dai Valori che per noi sono importanti nella nostra vita, infatti se per noi un grande valore è l’onestà, le persone che interagiscono con noi possono stare tranquilli su come agiremo nei loro confronti, avranno fiducia di noi, e questo Migliorerà i rapporti che avremo con loro. Se per noi la famiglia è il Valore più importante, i nostri figli, il nostro partner ed i nostri genitori sapranno che possono contare su di noi, sono sicuri che non gli faremo mancare mai nulla a livello Affettivo, emozionale e materiale.
Come puoi notare i nostri Valori condizionano la nostra vita e le relazioni con le persone a noi care, coi colleghi di lavoro e con gli altri in generale.
Ma come si apprendono i Valori?

I Valori si apprendono soprattutto attraverso l’Educazione ricevuta e quindi dai nostri genitori o dalle persone che per noi sono state importanti durante la nostra infanzia.
Ma i Valori si apprendono attraverso l’esempio che loro ci danno, e molto di meno da quello che ci dicono di fare o di non fare, ad esempio se un nostro genitore fuma e poi da ragazzi ci dice che il fumo fa male e che non bisogna fumare, è ovvio che ci stà dando un insegnamento conflittuale, da una parte dice un cosa ma poi ne fà una opposta, il bambino o il ragazzo che percepisce questo avverte una discordanza, un conflitto e quindi la parte pratica del genitore sarà quella più forte, quella che avvertirà di più a livello di insegnamento sia consciamente che inconsciamente.
Quindi per aiutare i propri figli ad acquisire dei Valori, noi genitori dobbiamo essere coerenti con quello che facciamo e riguardo a come ci comportiamo altrimenti diamo un insegnamento discordante che può avere un effetto opposto nei nostri figli.

In generale possiamo dire che i Valori si formano quindi attraverso dei Riferimenti precisi che sono:
- Esperienze di vita
- Condizionamenti esterni (la famiglia, gli amici, gli eroi musicali e sportivi, la scuola, la Chiesa, i media, ecc.)

Attorno ai 21anni circa i Valori sono ben formati e Stabilizzati in una persona.
Ma facciamo un esempio di quali possono essere i Valori più importanti della nostra vita, ad esempio:
Amore Felicità Sicurezza
Fede Passione Coraggio
Avventura Potere Comodità
Sincerità Gratitudine Realizzazione Successo Rispetto Divertimento Onestà Libertà Spiritualità Essere il Migliore Approvazione Fedeltà
Fama Ambizione Aiutare gli altri Fiducia Creatività Autostima
Salute L’Essere Unico Generosità Dignità Integrità Impegno

Osservando i seguenti Valori riconoscerai sicuramente quelli più vicini a te, in questo caso scegli i Valori che per te sono più importanti e sottolineali, poi rifletti un poco su come metti in relazione i tuoi comportamenti, azioni che compi e parole che dici rispetto ai tuoi Valori.

Possiamo notare nella nostra vita che a volte i Valori possono entrare in conflitto con le nostre azioni, parole o comportamenti, quando le azioni che facciamo non sono in linea o in sintonia con i nostri Valori, sentiamo dentro di noi un’emozione fastidiosa, una sensazione sgradevole che ci stà avvertendo che stiamo facendo qualcosa di sbagliato, non in armonia con una parte profonda di noi stessi, ed allora cominciano i sensi di colpa, il pensare continuamente a quella parola fuori posto che abbiamo detto a qualcuno, o a quell’azione sbagliata che abbiamo fatto e stiamo male, fino a quando non chiediamo scusa alla persona che abbiamo ferito ripromettendoci di non agire o parlare più in quel modo negativo in contrasto con i nostri Valori.


----------



## lemon (23 Marzo 2012)

ora ci penso! Ma qual è la fonte del tuo scritto?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

I VALORI DELLA VITA



Il  professore di filosofia, in piedi davanti alla sua classe, prese un grosso vasetto di marmellata vuoto e cominciò a riempirlo con dei sassi, di circa 3 cm di diametro.

Una volta fatto chiese agli studenti se il contenitore fosse pieno ed essi risposero di si. Allora il professore tirò fuori una scatola piena di piselli. li versò dentro il vasetto e lo scosse delicatamente. Ovviamente i piselli si infilarono nei vuoti lasciati tra i vari sassi.

Ancora una volta il professore chiese agli studenti se il vasetto fosse
pieno ed essi, ancora una volta, dissero di si. Allora il professore tirò fuori una scatola piena di sabbia e la versò dentro il vasetto. Ovviamente la sabbia riempì ogni altro spazio vuoto lasciato e coprì tutto. Ancora una volta il professore chiese agli studenti se il vasetto fosse pieno e questa volta essi risposero di si, senza dubbio alcuno. Allora il professore tirò fuori, da sotto la scrivania, 2 lattine di birra
e le versò completamente dentro il vasetto, inzuppando la sabbia. Gli studenti risero. "Ora"- disse il professore non appena svanirono le risate-" Voglio che voi capiate che questo vasetto rappresenta la vostra vita. I sassi sono le cose importanti: la vostra famiglia, i vostri amici, la vostra salute, i vostri figli, le cose per le quali se tutto il resto fosse perso, la vostra vita sarebbe ancora piena. I piselli sono le altre cose per voi importanti: il vostro lavoro, la vostra casa, la vostra auto. La sabbia è
tutto il resto...le piccole cose". "Se mettete dentro il vasetto per prima la sabbia"-continuò il
professore-"non ci sarebbe spazio per i piselli e per i sassi. Lo stesso vale per la vostra vita. Se dedicate tutto il vostro tempo e le vostre energie alle piccole cose, non avrete spazio per le cose che per voi sono
importanti.
Dedicatevi alle cose che vi rendono felici: giocate con i vostri figli, portate il vostro partner al cinema, uscite con gli amici. Ci sarà sempre tempo per lavorare, pulire la casa, lavare l'auto. Prendetevi cura dei
sassi per prima, le cose che veramente contano. Fissate le vostre priorità...il resto è solo sabbia".

Una studentessa allora alzò la mano e chiese al professore cosa rappresentasse la birra.

Il professore sorrise: "Sono contento che me l'abbia chiesto. Era giusto per dimostrarvi che non importa quanto piena possa essere la vostra vita, perchè c'è sempre spazio per un paio di birre".


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I Valori per una persona possono essere considerati come delle: CONVINZIONI MOLTO PROFONDE, o delle CREDENZE MOLTO FORTI, cioè tutto ciò che è importante per noi.
> Essi rappresentano ciò che è Bene per noi, ciò che è Giusto, ciò che è Sublime fare, dire, pensare per noi e per gli altri, al contrario ciò che si distacca dai Valori, il loro polo opposto è ciò che è male, ciò che è sbagliato, ciò che è infimo fare, dire o pensare.
> 
> Ogni nostra azione quindi, come ogni nostro comportamento, parole, pensieri o meglio le nostre scelte riguardo a ciò che vogliamo fare, dire, o comportarci, dipende soprattutto dai Valori che per noi sono importanti nella nostra vita, infatti se per noi un grande valore è l’onestà, le persone che interagiscono con noi possono stare tranquilli su come agiremo nei loro confronti, avranno fiducia di noi, e questo Migliorerà i rapporti che avremo con loro. Se per noi la famiglia è il Valore più importante, i nostri figli, il nostro partner ed i nostri genitori sapranno che possono contare su di noi, sono sicuri che non gli faremo mancare mai nulla a livello Affettivo, emozionale e materiale.
> ...


e....dunque?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> ora ci penso! Ma qual è la fonte del tuo scritto?


http://www.psicozoo.it/2010/05/24/quali-sono-i-tuoi-valori-piu-importanti/

Sto facendo una amabilissima discussione telefonica con una mia amica filosofa, e stiamo discutendo sul concetto di Valore, dal punto di vista individuo, società, comunità di appartenenza...

Per esempio se io appartengo ad una certa cultura islamica, per me sarà un valore subire il martirio per la causa no?

Oppure se per me è un valore guadagnare denaro a qualsiasi costo, questo mio valore trova nell'onestà un letto su cui scrorre il fiume, o un pericoloso totem da abbattere.

Insomma siamo tutti d'accordo che la fedeltà sia un valore, difficile argomentare che il tradimento possa esserlo, perchè din'ora in tutti i casi culturali che ci siamo prefissati di prendere in esame nel nostro escursus telefonico, vediamo che il tradimento è stigmatizzato da ogni cultura.

Cioè per esempio Dante pone in fondo alla giudecca i traditori, ma non del coniuge, ma di dio...e...

In certi casi il tradimento è punita con la morte!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2012)

E' bello leggerti, e ti pongo una domanda, dicono che la matematica è una certezza,ma è anche una scienza, in base a questa certezza direi che invertendo l'ordine dei fattori, e parlo del bicchiere sassi bira etc il risultato non è uguale, come mai ?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bello leggerti, e ti pongo una domanda, dicono che la matematica è una certezza,ma è anche una scienza, in base a questa certezza direi che invertendo l'ordine dei fattori, e parlo del bicchiere sassi bira etc il risultato non è uguale, come mai ?


Grande questione...
Penso che i valori siano come la roccia su cui si edifica una casa...o un matrimonio no?

Se un rapporto è basato su solide basi...resiste alle burrasche...se è basato sulla sabbia...alla prima botta va in mona tutto quanto...

Alla fine della fiera penso che i valori siano come delle banconote a cui noi segnamo il valore...

Per esempio che so la Musica per me è un valore molto alto rispetto a tante altre persone...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande questione...
> Penso che i valori siano come la roccia su cui si edifica una casa...o un matrimonio no?
> 
> Se un rapporto è basato su solide basi...resiste alle burrasche...se è basato sulla sabbia...alla prima botta va in mona tutto quanto...
> ...


Può essere! 
Ma posso parlarti in prima persona e farti un esempio, il mio.
Cresciuto senza un padre ed una madre totalmente assente, e prendendo per buono che io sia una persona di moralità alta e che rispetta quei canoni seriali che la società in buona parte inculca, come mai io che di educazione non ne ho avuta mi sento moralmente alto e conforme a quei canoni dettati? 
Può essere che, il filosofeggiare, il vivere, il camminare in un percorso qualsiasi, sia importante invece riuscire a sconvolgersi dentro come il bicchiere di cui tu parli, come se quel bicchiere lo fai impazzire, e non esiste il bicchiere che viene riempito com'è giusto riempirlo, ma esiste l'uomo capace di ragionare. Forse per questo si dice anche che la filosofia talvolta è anche matematica e ragione? forse perchè siamo in grado di rompere il bicchiere prenderne un'altro e riempirlo a convenienza e somiglianza  nostra?
Chissà quali sono i confini tra la mente e la mente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Può essere!
> Ma posso parlarti in prima persona e farti un esempio, il mio.
> Cresciuto senza un padre ed una madre totalmente assente, e prendendo per buono che io sia una persona di moralità alta e che rispetta quei canoni seriali che la società in buona parte inculca, come mai io che di educazione non ne ho avuta mi sento moralmente alto e conforme a quei canoni dettati?
> Può essere che, il filosofeggiare, il vivere, il camminare in un percorso qualsiasi, sia importante invece riuscire a sconvolgersi dentro come il bicchiere di cui tu parli, come se quel bicchiere lo fai impazzire, e non esiste il bicchiere che viene riempito com'è giusto riempirlo, ma esiste l'uomo capace di ragionare. Forse per questo si dice anche che la filosofia talvolta è anche matematica e ragione? forse perchè siamo in grado di rompere il bicchiere prenderne un'altro e riempirlo a convenienza e somiglianza  nostra?
> Chissà quali sono i confini tra la mente e la mente.


Io penso che tu sia un uomo che aderisce a tutti quei valori che lo fanno stare bene con sè stesso.
E' anche vero che molte persone non sono incoscienti, ma passano la vita ad anestezzizare la loro coscienza.

Quindi tu hai anche una coscienza molto sveglia.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2012)

I valori sono comunque  molto soggettivi

Un valore per me è qualcosa che vale ,qualcosa di prezioso da custodire con cura e difendere da ogni intemperie.

Tutto il resto è sabbia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Può essere!
> Ma posso parlarti in prima persona e farti un esempio, il mio.
> Cresciuto senza un padre ed una madre totalmente assente, e prendendo per buono che io sia una persona di moralità alta e che rispetta quei canoni seriali che la società in buona parte inculca,* come mai io che di educazione non ne ho avuta mi sento moralmente alto e conforme a quei canoni dettati? *





contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia un uomo che aderisce a tutti quei valori che *lo fanno stare bene con sè stesso.*
> E' anche vero che molte persone non sono incoscienti, ma passano la vita ad anestezzizare la loro coscienza.
> 
> Quindi tu hai anche una coscienza molto sveglia.



Claudio: perchè i hai fatti tuoi, li hai interiorizzati

Conte: ricercare e perseguire ciò che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi è comunque una forma di egoismo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Claudio: perchè i hai fatti tuoi, li hai interiorizzati
> 
> Conte: ricercare e perseguire ciò che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi è comunque una forma di egoismo


Si...
Sono molto egoista.
Ho imparato ad essere altruista nell'esatta misura in cui gli altri lo sono con me.

E ho fatta mia l'espressione di Vittorio Sereni...
Con l'esatto mio non amore dovuto, io vi brucerò.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Qui stava il torto, qui l’inveterato errore:
credere che d’altro non vi fosse acquisto che d’amore.
Oh le frotte di maschere giulive
oh le comitive musicanti nei quartieri gentili…
Alla notte altre musiche rimanda
la terrazza più alta e di nuovo fiorita
si dilunga la strada fuori porta?
Ma venga, a ora tarda, venga un’ora
di vero fuoco un’ora tra me e voi,
ma scoppi infine la sacrosanta rissa,
maschere, e i vostri fini giochi
di deturpato amore: nell’esatto
modo mio di non dovuto
amore e dissipato, gente, vi brucerò.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Claudio: perchè i hai fatti tuoi, li hai interiorizzati
> 
> Conte: ricercare e perseguire ciò che ci fa stare bene con noi stessi è comunque una forma di egoismo


Può essere, e come mai allora credo di essere aperto a tutto e credo che sarei capace di tutto? e questo sia chiaro è una convinzione che ho sempre avuto, non è stata l'esperienza del tradimento a formarmi così, ma non avendo mai trasgredito quello che tu dici io ho interiorizzato sto solo supponendo. Ma quanto mi piacerebbe conoscermi,e conoscermi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia un uomo che aderisce a tutti quei valori che lo fanno stare bene con sè stesso.
> E' anche vero che molte persone non sono incoscienti, ma passano la vita ad anestezzizare la loro coscienza.
> 
> Quindi tu hai anche una coscienza molto sveglia.



Thank's


----------

